# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Uva de Mesa Red Globe (HUMAY 2009)

## Fernando Cillóniz

Aquí les dejo unas fotos de uva red globe que venimos cultivando desde el año pasado en Humay, junto con mi hijo Benjamín y un grupo de socios.Temas similares: Ciclo productivo de la uva de mesa Red Globe Iniciacion de uva de mesa red globe Uva Red Globe ICA 2009 (De Exportación) I curso avanzado teórico práctico: Cultivo de uva de mesa red globe y otras de exportación SIUVA 2009:  X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (18 y 19 de Agosto, 2009)

----------


## Jose Luis Dibos

Felicitaciones Fernando. Se ve muy bien trabajada la fruta. 
Cómo te ha ido con la altura, la luminosidad/radiación y las temperaturas con relación a la época de cosecha y calidad de la fruta (color, brix, forma de la vaya, etc? Muy interesante la experiencia.
Saludos.

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Hola José Luis:
Gracias por tus comentarios. Humay es un excelente lugar para la uva. En nuestra primera campaña facturamos US$ 20,000 / ha en Red Globe a pesar de haber entrado a trabajar en agosto, y a pesar de no tener riego tecnificado. Este año estamos instalando riego tecnificado y el manejo está bajo nuestro control desde el inicio de la campaña.
La fruta es de muy buena calidad. El clima nos permite podar a fines de abril, lo cual nos permitirá cosechar a fines de noviembre - proncipios de diciembre.
Pero lo mejor de Humay es el agua todo el año y presión gravimétrica. Efectivamente, nosotros no tenemos electricidad ni para bombeo ni para presurizar el agua de riego lo cual implica un costo muy competitivo. 
Para que tengas una idea, nuestro costo directo total está en alrededor de US$ 6,500 / Ha - año.
Cuando quiera pásame la voz para darnos una vuelta pou Humay para que veas lo que estamos haciendo.
Un abrazo y gracias por usar el Agroforum.
Nando

----------


## Jose Luis Dibos

De todas maneras Nando. Apenas vaya a Lima me pongo en contacto para visitarlo.
Un abrazo y te felicito por Agroforum.
Jose Luis

----------


## jguizot

Me encantan esas fotos, y me gustaría conocer mas de este negocio. Particularmente a mi me llama la atención los males que pueden aquejar a este tipo de cultivos, como por ejemplo podredumbres fungicas y acidas. que pueden tener un detonante en las lluvias. Recuerdo un episodio en la region de ica de principios de año 2008 la cual trajo una lluvias abundantes e inesperadas, y muchos cultivos se dañaron.
Javier

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Sr. Cilloniz, lo felicito por esas fotos y la actividad en general. He tenido la suerte de estar en Chincha y Cañete trabajndo algo de viticultura, y respecto a la Red Globe la elección del lugar es fundamental por el tema de la radiación y la no cercanía al mar por la influenbcia en la coloración final, patrón de calidad para la exportación. 
Felicitaciones 
Ing. Angelo Soto

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

> Me encantan esas fotos, y me gustaría conocer mas de este negocio. Particularmente a mi me llama la atención los males que pueden aquejar a este tipo de cultivos, como por ejemplo podredumbres fungicas y acidas. que pueden tener un detonante en las lluvias. Recuerdo un episodio en la region de ica de principios de año 2008 la cual trajo una lluvias abundantes e inesperadas, y muchos cultivos se dañaron.
> Javier

 Estimado Javier:
Efectivamente las esporádicas lluvias de verano constituyen el principal enemigo de la viticultura. Por eso es importante tener el clima que permita podas tempranas (mayo - junio) para poder cosechar en noviembre y diciembre de cada año. Para eso se necesita buena luminosidad todo el año; incluido en el invierno. Y en cuanto a las enfermedades fungosas, es importante tener humedades relativas bajas, como es el caso de Humay, y por cierto Ica, pues los climas húmedos como las partes bajas de Chincha, Cañete, Lima, etc. son muy malos para las uvas.
Saludos y gracias por tu participación en Agrofórum.
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

> Sr. Cilloniz, lo felicito por esas fotos y la actividad en general. He tenido la suerte de estar en Chincha y Cañete trabajndo algo de viticultura, y respecto a la Red Globe la elección del lugar es fundamental por el tema de la radiación y la no cercanía al mar por la influenbcia en la coloración final, patrón de calidad para la exportación. 
> Felicitaciones 
> Ing. Angelo Soto

 Estimado Angelo:
Estoy de acuerdo en que el lugar es muy importante para el cultivo de la vid. En ese sentido Humay es ideal: alta luminosidad, baja humedad relativa, buena dotación de agua, carretera pavimentada, etc. Lo bueno es que así como Humay, cada valle de los casi 50 que tenemos a lo largo de toda la costa tiene un espacio entre los 400 y 600 metros sobre el nivel del mar, que se prestan para la fruticultura, y en particular para la buena viticultura.
Saludos,
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## Mareslo

Sr.
Fernando Cillóniz
De acuerdo a sus comentarios sobre las condiciones climaticas para la buena adaptacion y altos rendimientos de la uva Red Globe, Cascas presenta similares caracteristicas; sin embargo hasta la fecha esta variedad aun lo logra rendir los frutos esperados. Que esta pasando, Cual seria su opinion 
Saludos
Ing. Martin Eslava

----------


## lcoaguilap

Ing. cilloniz, buenos dias, el tema de uva es muy interesante tanto para meza como para bodega, aqui en el sur (Arequipa) es un cultivo que ha tomado bastante importancia ya que el area esta en aumento; sin embargo seria interesante ampliar los conocimientos que se tiene del cultivo con gente que ya trabajo y que tiene bastante experiencia, que podria ser con un evento de capacitacion.
Un evento que nosotros lo estamos proponiendo, es el congreso de suelos en nuestra ciudad, como usted bien sabe el suelo es una parte muy importante en el proceso productivo no solo de la uva sino de todo cultivo.
Este evento lo preside un amigo suyo el Ing. valdemar medina (UNSA) quien esta tratando de contactarse con usted, de pronto si nos pudiera proporcionar un telefono donde comunicarse con usted seria ideal. 
Gracias por su tiempo, y solo felicitarlo por este foro donde se puede compartir bastante informacion y experiencias. 
Lunsden coaguila

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

> Sr.
> Fernando Cillóniz
> De acuerdo a sus comentarios sobre las condiciones climaticas para la buena adaptacion y altos rendimientos de la uva Red Globe, Cascas presenta similares caracteristicas; sin embargo hasta la fecha esta variedad aun lo logra rendir los frutos esperados. Que esta pasando, Cual seria su opinion 
> Saludos
> Ing. Martin Eslava

 Estimado Martín:
Para mí es muy difícil dar una opinión respecto a los problemas dela uva Red Globe en Cascas, sin haber seguido de cerca el manejo integral de los parrones de dicha variedad en la zona. Por ello te recomiendo visitar e intercambiar experiencias y conocimientos con los viticultores de Ica que dominen el manejo de la Red Globe. Estoy convencido de que el clima de Cascas no constituye ningún impedimento para lograr buenos rendimientos de Red Globe en la zona. El problema debe estar en el manejo, y eso solo se resuelve con conocimeinto y experiencia; todo lo cual existe en Ica.
Estoy a tu disposición para apoyarte en contactar a la gente que te podría orientar en este tema.
Saludos,
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Sr.
> Fernando Cillóniz
> De acuerdo a sus comentarios sobre las condiciones climaticas para la buena adaptacion y altos rendimientos de la uva Red Globe, Cascas presenta similares caracteristicas; sin embargo hasta la fecha esta variedad aun lo logra rendir los frutos esperados. Que esta pasando, Cual seria su opinion 
> Saludos
> Ing. Martin Eslava

 Estimado Mareslo: 
Efectivamente, si las condicones climáticas en tu zona son similares a las de Humay (Pisco), entonces quizá se deba a otro factor como puede ser el suelo, el agua, entre otros tantos factores que influyen en el desarrollo de todo cultivo. 
Mi recomendación para que puedas sacarle provecho al foro -tanto tú, como los demás usuarios de AgroFórum.pe- es que compartas toda la información posible, referente a tu cultivo. De esa manera, los demás van a tener una idea más clara de cómo se ha manejado tu cultivo desde todos los ámbitos. 
En ese sentido, es importante que nos cuentes cómo es tu suelo, la calidad de tu agua, los métodos de fertilización que utilizas y las dósis que manejas, etc, etc, etc. Mientras más específicos sean los usuarios en explicar los procesos que se han seguido durante el manejo de cada cultivo, más fácil será para los demás darte alguna respuesta útil sin necesidad de estar indagando cuáles pueden ser las razones específicas de los rendimientos que has obtenido; en este caso de uva red globe. 
Yo te recomiendo que utilices AgroFórum.pe para que le hagas un "seguimiento" a tu próxima campaña de uva red globe, desde el mismo inicio, hasta la comercilazción final de tu cosecha. Sólo de esa manera se puede hacer un análisis objetivo de tu campaña; y es muy útil para recibir sugerencias durante el todo el proceso, que te permitirán obtener mejores resultados. 
Para que entiendas, un "seguimiento" consiste en publicar todas las semanas una respuesta en un tema propio, donde nos cuentes cómo has manejado tu cultivo, y nos muestres unas fotografías de tu campo. Así, todos los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe podrán ver tus resultados y compararlos con la información que publicas semana tras semana. Obviamente, todo seguimiento debe empezar con una buena explicación de la condición en la que se parte cada campaña (Zona, Altitud, Clima, Suelo, Agua, Patrón, Variedad, etc.)... ¿Me explico?. 
Para algunos puede sonar algo trabajoso, pero como te digo, es una exclente manera de llevar un registro de todo lo que se ha hecho en el proceso, para poder analizarlo durante y después de cada campaña; además de poder hacer consultas y recibir ayuda cuando se te presenten problemas en el camino. 
Anímate a hacerlo, y vas a ver todo lo que se puede aprender intercambiando infromación en un foro virtual como éste.  :Wink:    

> Ing. cilloniz, buenos dias, el tema de uva es muy interesante tanto para meza como para bodega, aqui en el sur (Arequipa) es un cultivo que ha tomado bastante importancia ya que el area esta en aumento; sin embargo seria interesante ampliar los conocimientos que se tiene del cultivo con gente que ya trabajo y que tiene bastante experiencia, que podria ser con un evento de capacitacion.
> Un evento que nosotros lo estamos proponiendo, es el congreso de suelos en nuestra ciudad, como usted bien sabe el suelo es una parte muy importante en el proceso productivo no solo de la uva sino de todo cultivo.
> Este evento lo preside un amigo suyo el Ing. valdemar medina (UNSA) quien esta tratando de contactarse con usted, de pronto si nos pudiera proporcionar un telefono donde comunicarse con usted seria ideal. 
> Gracias por su tiempo, y solo felicitarlo por este foro donde se puede compartir bastante informacion y experiencias. 
> Lunsden coaguila

 Estiamdo Lunsden:  
Aprovecho para contarte que el 17 y 18 de agosto estamos realizando un seminario sobre manejo y comercialización de uva de Mesa, en el colegio de Ingenieros del Perú. Probablemente te interese asistir. 
Por otra parte, espera la respuesta de mi padre para que conversen sobre el tema de los eventos de capacitación, que me partecería una excelente idea llevarlos a provincia. Espero que algún día se concrete y podamos realizar seminarios en Arequipa y otras cuidades del país. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados colegas: 
es importante entender que el polinomio clima-suelo-gradiente térmico son determinantes en le tema de la coloración de los frutos no solo de la vid sino de otras especies. Sin embargo, el tema de la fertilidad y características de suelo así como el correcto patrón,( porque ojo, sabemos que existen diferentes patrones para cada condición de suelo) tiene influencia en la carga de los racimos. 
Ello sería importante discriminar en la zona de Cascas, la cual cuenta con un clima aparentemente ideal para esta uva Red Globe. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto

----------


## Gonza

Estimados: que lindas uvas Red globe.  
En Humay, también estan usando la máquina electrostática ESS, los resultados estan a la vista, uniformidad de bayas, calibre, color, excelente. 
Felicitaciones,  
Gonzalo

----------


## PAULO CESAR

Saludos Sr.Fernando Cillóniz desde Ecuador......le quisiera hacer unas preguntas sobre el cultivo de uva red globe ya que quiero iniciar con este cultivo por el momento solo de observacion..... espero que me pueda ayudar com mis inquietudes..... las vay a enumerara para que se vea ordenado....1.- existe alguna forma de reconocer la planta de uva red globe sin ver su fruto ( dicen que observando la forma de la hoja ya que cada variedad es distinta) me podria proporcionar unas cuantas fotitos de las hojas de la uva red globe.2.- en que mes se pude sembrar uva red globe es decir cual es el mes mas apropiado-.3.- en el cultivo de red globe se puede utilizar un sistema de conduccion en espaldera.4.- como se realiza la poda, que tipo de poda utilizar......5.- cual es el mejor suelo para red globe....bueno esto es todo espero que me pueda ayudar con mi inquietud ya que hay algunas cosas que no comprendo....GRACIAS

----------


## jara mariano

La Red Globe es la uva de excelente presencia pero con semilla,y eso es un verdadero obstaculo para su consumo masivo aca en USA. Creo que se deberia ya trabajar para conseguir una Red Globe pero sin semilla, seria un golazo de media cancha como decimos. 
No se como sera la aceptacion en otros paises, pero aca he visto que por ejemplo en las tiendas COSTO, entro con fuerza y con un precio comparable a la produccion local o unos centavos mas por libra, sin embargo despues de uno o dos  meses decayo y ya no la vi, no me imagino que paso, y pienso que la presencia de semilla es una limitante seria por lo menos para esta zona...

----------

